

Please review Zurker.in (beta) - invdevm

This site is gaining in popularity just like Pinterest. Here's the invitation link-<p>http://www.zurker.in/i-29371-ohhlpiiglq<p>And thanks in advance.
======
bcambel
Hacker news has a format for this Show HN: Zurker.in - An alternative Social
Networking site

and I don't believe it's gaining popularity like Pinterest. The project name
smells too much related to Zuckerberg

